# ShopTemp "Coupon WishList" thread!



## Costello (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello!

ShopTemp would like to know what would be the best ideas for the next GBAtemp members deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Post your ideas, what do you want to see next?

~Costello


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2010)

EZ Flash 3-in-1 Extension Kit!
That thing is expensive.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 18, 2010)

Buy 1 get one free for R4?


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 18, 2010)

Buy 1 flashcart and get half off on a second one of the same brand.


----------



## RagnarokSam (Apr 18, 2010)

discounted storage media. (microSD, etc.)


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 18, 2010)

Coupons for faster free shipping.


----------



## KevFan (Apr 18, 2010)

maybe get an R4 free now that ''wood'' is out when you buy something expensive like CycloDS or Supercard DSTWO or when your orders are over a certain amount


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely an EX4


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 18, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Definitely an EX4


This is for Coupons of Items they already have
Suggestions for new products go here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219415


----------



## Costello (Apr 18, 2010)

RagnarokSam said:
			
		

> discounted storage media. (microSD, etc.)
> 
> QUOTE(Finishoff @ Apr 18 2010, 02:16 PM) Coupons for faster free shipping.



that's unlikely to ever happen, because both (microSD & shipping) are offered at cost price... 
for the shipping, it's even less than cost price. In reality there's no such thing as "free shipping", they always have to pay for it one way or another.
express shipping is less expensive when your order amount is higher, but it's still an illusion, they still have to pay a high price for it.


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2010)

Buy stuff from ShopTemp that comes to a total of £20 or over and get this free.

:3


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 18, 2010)

AKRPG that is cheap if you please


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 18, 2010)

Jemlee said:
			
		

> AKRPG that is cheap if you please


They don't sell AKRPGs.
If I'm not mistaken it's an old flashcart no longer in production too.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 18, 2010)

Discount points of 1 cent each, you get 1 for every 10 posts on GBATemp...
And 1 for every ten downloads at filetrip...


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Jemlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOoooo. Dang.... Oh well


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 18, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Discount points of 1 cent each, you get 1 for every 10 posts on GBATemp...
> And 1 for every ten downloads at filetrip...


Terrible idea.
Don't encourage people to post wildly so they can get discounts.
And download counts at filetrip could be easily forged.


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this.
that shall attract spamming... 
will be wasting GBAtemp's bandwidth too.

anyway...
- free accessory [worth $5 or less] when you spend $10/20 or more 
- save 10% on any flashcart [you can only buy 1 flashcart at a time to make this coupon work]


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 18, 2010)

Rather than coupons (which have to be paid for either by lowering profit or raising prices) - how about steady low prices? Then there's no massive influx of outsiders gouging the vendor after someone inevitably posts the coupon in a dozen other forums...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 19, 2010)

No need for coupons, really. I'd say a special deal every week, like this: 'Next week, everything is at half the price!' or: 'The week after, if you buy over $50 worth of products, you get a free pouch for your DS!' and so on.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not really a coupon but spend a certain amount of money ($50 or more?) and get a randomly chosen free gift?


----------



## geokilla (Apr 20, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Buy 1 flashcart and get half off on a second one of the same brand.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Finishoff @ Apr 18 2010, 01:16 AM) Coupons for faster free shipping.


The above plus points system for people who buy from shoptemp. Posts from GBAtemp don't count.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 20, 2010)

??$ dollar's off of Micro SD Cards would be nice, mainly sense there about the same price as going to the store right now.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 20, 2010)

A coupon for SupercardTWO (when it is released)....

I loved the pre-order discount! It is a shame it ended...


----------



## anonymourse (Apr 20, 2010)

buy any micro sd card and get this free.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy a flashcart and get 20% off of a micro sdhc.


----------



## finalzelda (Apr 20, 2010)

Exange your old flash card and get 25% of the original price back if a coupon.
(only usable in the shoptemp store)

If you get 1 cent of fore every 10 posts.......
Won`t be a lot of people able to get stuf fore free.
and 1 euro is 1.40 dollar or so.
140 dollar cents is wort 100 euro cents.
100:100=1
140:100=1.4
Thath wouldn`t be fare .
AND WERE NOT EVEN TALKING ABOUT JAPENESE MONEY!!!
1 yen is like 0,000000000000000412 dollar or so


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 20, 2010)

finalzelda said:
			
		

> AND WERE NOT EVEN TALKING ABOUT JAPENESE MONEY!!!
> 1 yen is like 0,000000000000000412 dollar or so



actually 1 yen is about $0.0107324 US Dollars which would be about 260 times more than you suggested it's worth.


----------



## A hacked Soul (Apr 21, 2010)

Free MicroSD USB Adapter with order of a Flash Card and Micro SD.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 21, 2010)

A discount on CycloDS. Mine is giving up the ghost and it's having trouble reading Micro SD now.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> A discount on CycloDS. Mine is giving up the ghost and it's having trouble reading Micro SD now.



Its already cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 22, 2010)

I reckon a good coupon would be if youd buy for example a replacement kit you get a free upgrade to a nicer one if your a GBATemper

If you buy a replacement touchscreen you get a free stylus



Maybe offer a full Nintendo 'DIY kit' wich has: Wii modding stuff (chips w/e), NDS custom kit, flashcard, tri screwdriver etc etc.

Also +1 too weekly specials


----------



## finalzelda (Apr 22, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> finalzelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont mind me yust whas talking crap about the yen


----------



## mrsharpeye (Apr 29, 2010)

discount for AceKard


----------



## pokefan92 (Apr 29, 2010)

me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's so perfect... I think it's the best flashcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## geenlung (Apr 30, 2010)

EZ Flash V 3in1 for $10 =)


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 30, 2010)

geenlung said:
			
		

> EZ Flash V 3in1 for $10 =)



YES.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 30, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> geenlung said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An EZ Flash 3in1+ for $10 would be amazing.


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it costs them more than $10... so theres little chance that it will come at that price.
however there seems to be a lot of requests for this item, so the next gbatemp special coupon/discount could be related


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 30, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it costs them more than $10... so theres little chance that it will come at that price.
> however there seems to be a lot of requests for this item, so the next gbatemp special coupon/discount could be related


Then i shall wait before proceeding with my order on a 3in1. Thanks Costello


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 30, 2010)

mrsharpeye said:
			
		

> discount for AceKard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They already discounted the Acekard, twice.
And apparently at such a discount that they didn't profit!


----------



## pokefan92 (Apr 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> mrsharpeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No everybody can buy what they want when they want. I had to wait and the discount disappeared when i was able to buy it, though. But, if shoptemp doesn't take profit, maybe they should contact new providers, there is other places which sell them at that price, although i only trust in shoptemp because the affiliation with gbatemp.


----------



## kiafazool (May 9, 2010)

CHEAPER DSTWO
WHOS WITH ME
CHEAPER DSTWO FOR LIKE 30$
i know the 30 bucks deal is over but BRING IT BACK
WHOS WITH ME


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

a 10% discount code for forum members, or forum members over a certain post count.


----------



## gameguy95 (May 10, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Maybe offer a full Nintendo 'DIY kit' wich has: Wii modding stuff (chips w/e), NDS custom kit, flashcard, tri screwdriver etc etc.
> 
> Also +1 too weekly specials


agreed to both of these, especially the weekly specials


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2010)

Erm... I may be a bit slow, but any chance of what coupons Shoptemp have ALREADY offered (that are not available anymore) so that we don't ask for vouchers that have already been done - thanks


----------



## pokefan92 (May 10, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> CHEAPER DSTWO
> WHOS WITH ME
> CHEAPER DSTWO FOR LIKE 30$
> i know the 30 bucks deal is over but BRING IT BACK
> WHOS WITH ME



Wow, it would be nice but I think is imposible to get it at that price. It's a good idea to a SCDSTWO discount, though.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 18, 2010)

I agree, you guys need a DSTwo coupon.
With all of the recent competition selling them for way cheaper than Shoptemp do, it's become necessary.


----------



## geenlung (May 25, 2010)

Any progress on that EZ-flash 3 in 1 coupon?


----------



## an0nymz (Jun 26, 2010)

Please bring back the coupon on the Acekard! I just got a DSi today ... my first NDS ever :">


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 26, 2010)

Free triwing screwdriver bundled with a wii modchip/ds/i case replacement/ lcd replacement etc.?


----------



## lonfar (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking to buy a DSTWO but code expired, anyone know when they gonna be doing one?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 14, 2010)

lonfar said:
			
		

> Looking to buy a DSTWO but code expired, anyone know when they gonna be doing one?


The $5 off coupon was whilst the DStwo was selling for $40, but now the DStwo sells for $35.
So yeah, that's why there's no coupon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 20, 2010)

There hasn't been a coupon for a while, maybe some sort of promotion could be nice.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 20, 2010)

30% off of all memory cards. That would be good.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 31, 2010)

buy a flashcart and get a Nintendo DC Accesoire for free. That would be cool.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Free 2gb microSD if you spend


----------



## Adr990 (Aug 5, 2010)

That would be awesome The Pi.

As I'm in need to collect these cards now.
I will buy for like xxDollar on SD Cards, and get one free 2GB included. lol

Though I somehow promised myself to not spend money until I bought 3DS + games. hehe


----------



## Endracion (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the Acekard 2i is still very popular, I'm sure another discount for it would be great!


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 11, 2010)

excuse me but i don't understand what is it for the coupon codes ?


----------



## Rasas (Oct 11, 2010)

You use one you get various special things like lower price and other things.


----------



## Rycr (Oct 15, 2010)

A discount on the DSTWO would be nice, as others have said.  I'm planning on buying one within the next few days, and I'd rather not spend $35 if I don't have to.

I'll buy one anyway, of course, but I'd be able to afford a second one for my friend if there was a discount.


----------



## Langin (Oct 15, 2010)

Rycr said:
			
		

> A discount on the DSTWO would be nice, as others have said.  I'm planning on buying one within the next few days, and I'd rather not spend $35 if I don't have to.
> 
> I'll buy one anyway, of course, but I'd be able to afford a second one for my friend if there was a discount.



normal its $40 so you all ready get a $5 discount!


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm...deals on shoptemp?

As for coupons themselves, I'd say to go with a prize level system, like they do in school candy sales. Buy $20 worth of stuff, get a cheap acessory (like a microSD card reader - about $1.50), spend $40 and get a slightly more pricey accessory (like a DS pouch, about $2.99) spend over $80 and get a slightly more expensive item (like an r4 - $6.00 or a DS skin set - $7) and go from there. That way, the prizes could stay cheap but reward more for larger amounts spent instead of one general purchase reward.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 3, 2010)

geenlung said:
			
		

> Any progress on that EZ-flash 3 in 1 coupon?


i'm also looking for a coupon code for the EZ 3in1, it's a bit weird that it has the same or slightly  higher price than EZ falsh Vi even if the price remains low :S
i want to bye it in the coming days, hope there will be a coupon code for this


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd love for a coupon that gives a discount on the DSL replacement cases. pr1c3 ange15 sells them cheaper. And I would buy it from there, but I'd rather support GBAtemp/ShopTemp.

[stupid that like every website name changes to shoptemp]


----------



## nananana (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking for a coupon code for a new acekard 2.1 to replace my beloved dstt.


----------



## Daidude (Nov 13, 2010)

RAM said:
			
		

> a 10% discount code for forum members, or forum members over a certain post count.


I agree with that. Even thought I only have 100+ posts.


----------



## xaxa (Nov 21, 2010)

Add me among those who would like an EZ Flash 3-1 coupon code.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 25, 2010)

How bout a discount on the Dingoo A320? I would love to get one but its kinda pricy at $93 AUS


----------

